# pooping and peeing only in cage? and scratching floor



## iveta (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it possible to learn hedgehog to poop and pee only in cage? I bought one-year old hedgehog. At the night, he is out of cage (with access to the cage) and she still poop out of cage. Do you have some advice?
Next thing is that when she is out of cage at the night, she is scratching on the door or the floor and want to go to the room where I am. I dont know what to do to stop her scratching.. I tried to put on the floor a towel,but she push it..What should I use to stop her scratching? Or will she get used to the new home and stop scratching by herself? (Im sorry for my english, Im from Slovakia..)

..see her, little girl 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

It is possible to "potty train" them. What I did was pick up the poops they made the night before and put it in a particular place like a corner or litterbox. Once the smell collects in a central place, the hedgehog may get the idea that that's where they're supposed to be doing their business. It worked for a while with my hedgehog, then he decided he'd poop wherever he darn well pleased. haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Hedgehogs can be litter trained however typically if they have a wheel the do a majority there and around that area. You can try to get them to use a litter box and some will take to it and others won't

Sometimes they stop after awhile and do their business where they please hedgehogs are very silly little creatures.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

She is very pretty, she doesn't look like an African Pygmy Hedgehog though, what species is she?

As for the peeing and pooping out of the cage, the only idea I really have is waking her up about fifteen minutes before you want to take her out of her cage. This way she'll wander around and do her business before you take her out. Hedgies seems to like to pee and poop right after they wake up. 

I'm not sure I understand the scratching, is she scratching the bottom of the cage or at doors?


----------



## iveta (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks. I dont know english name, but latin is Hemiechinus auritus.

When she is out of cage at night, she is in small room behind closed doors. She is scratching on the door and the floor near the door. I think she wants to go to the room where I am. So I dont know how to stop her to do this..



leaveittoweaver said:


> She is very pretty, she doesn't look like an African Pygmy Hedgehog though, what species is she?
> 
> As for the peeing and pooping out of the cage, the only idea I really have is waking her up about fifteen minutes before you want to take her out of her cage. This way she'll wander around and do her business before you take her out. Hedgies seems to like to pee and poop right after they wake up.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the scratching, is she scratching the bottom of the cage or at doors?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She might just be wanting to explore more, so she's scratching and trying to get out of that room. Not really sure how to stop it though...Is there plenty for her to play with and investigate in the room? Does she have fleece blankets to snuggle in to if she's looking for someplace to burrow? You'll want to be careful with towels, they can catch nails in the loops while digging at them.

And yes, she's adorable! I think the common name for them is the long-eared hedgehog. I've think we have two other people on the board that have one, and I know Pammie's has a hedgehog that seems to be a cross of long-eared and European hedgehog.


----------



## iveta (Aug 5, 2011)

She doesnt want to play. I have for her two toys (small ball and toilet roll) and she dont like it.. In the room there is no light, no lamp and no window..maybe it can makes her nervous? should I put a lamp in the room? (however, she is in that room only at night)

yes, the name is long-eared hedgehog, you gotcha! 



Lilysmommy said:


> She might just be wanting to explore more, so she's scratching and trying to get out of that room. Not really sure how to stop it though...Is there plenty for her to play with and investigate in the room? Does she have fleece blankets to snuggle in to if she's looking for someplace to burrow? You'll want to be careful with towels, they can catch nails in the loops while digging at them.
> 
> And yes, she's adorable! I think the common name for them is the long-eared hedgehog. I've think we have two other people on the board that have one, and I know Pammie's has a hedgehog that seems to be a cross of long-eared and European hedgehog.


----------



## iveta (Aug 5, 2011)

BY THE WAY..Does she have a long nails (see pic)? I have her at home only 3 days, so I dont know, when is the right time to cut her nails.. thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't think the lack of light should bug her too much, since hedgehogs don't see well anyway...There's actually been a few hedgehogs that absolutely refuse to be active in their cages if there's any light. Do you have a solid wheel for her to run on? Maybe that would distract her from trying to escape the room. 

Hard to tell from the pic what her nails look like...They look like they might be a tad long, but since they're not curled over, it's not too bad! If she's not completely used to you yet, you can wait a bit on cutting nails, but you could start trying to handle her feet when you get her out for cuddle/bonding time. Just play with them, rub them, pick them up, etc. That way you can start getting her used to having you touch her feet so when you do have to clip her nails, hopefully she doesn't mind as much.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

she is an Egyptian Long Eared hedgehog. ...that is the English common name.  i LOVE them.


----------

